# Are you allowed to drink alcohol on the mtn?



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Probably depends on your state and the resort rules, but i would guess and say in pretty much all cases no.

I know in most states/cities you aren't allowed to drink in public ...

Im pretty sure you can get a DUI(or something similar) for snowboarding while drunk...i know you can for riding a bicycle, etc drunk.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Ya man, anything goes! I see dudes on the SoCal resorts pounding tall cans all the time while waiting in line. They just hide before getting on the lift. 

If you go to Bear/Summit they even have a "target trashcan" on the lift so you can toss your cans/bottles before hoping off the lift.


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

Just because people do it doesn't mean it's legal. I believe open container laws make drinking on the mountain illegal.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

I love those trash cans! there the best. Valley should have them to.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Who cares if you're allowed to or not? You're certainly not allowed to smoke weed on the mountain, but I see people doing it all the time. It's a pretty rare day that I'm not offered a puff on the lift at some point during the day.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Being in the mountains makes you feel like you're away from society for a while, thus people feel more free and do what they want. As long as it's within reason, I see no harm in nipping that flask on the lift or taking that puff your offered occasionally. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Shit, they serve beer/liquor in the lodge bar at every mountain.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

unsunken said:


> Just because people do it doesn't mean it's legal. I believe open container laws make drinking on the mountain illegal.


I agree! Not to sound like a dick but I wish they did enforced it! Some dude just took me out @ Mt High last Sun and was drunk off his ass!


----------

